# I noticed SoundCloud embedding no longer works...



## Rev2010 (Nov 7, 2015)

Is this a change on SoundCloud's end or SS.org? Every embed shows "Please visit SoundCloud.com to listen to this content".


Rev.


----------



## Alex (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like SoundCloud no longer supports Flash embedded player, that is why you and others are seeing that message now. I'll see if I can update the code so that we can use their new HTML5 player instead.

Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 11, 2015)

Alex said:


> Sorry for any inconvenience caused.



Hey it wasn't a change on SS.org so need apologies needed man  And thanks for checking this out!


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 17, 2015)

Any progress on this? Not wanting to be a PITA, but for a website that revolves around guitars and music SoundCloud embedding is preeettty darn useful and convenient! 


Rev.


----------

